
Show HN: Find and analyse realisations of quantum systems from transfer function - joeberon
https://github.com/joebentley/simba
======
joeberon
Hi, this is my most recent project as part of my PhD. It is a python module
for computing the realisation of a quantum system directly from its input-
output frequency-domain transfer function. It should be useful to anyone
interested in quantum computing or quantum optics.

Until recently, it has not been possible to systematically produce a quantum
system corresponding to a given input-output transfer function. Instead,
physicists guess based on intuition at what quantum systems produce what kind
of frequency-domain behaviour. This instead introduces a totally systematic
way of realising quantum systems of arbitrary complexity from its behaviour in
the frequency domain, the reverse process of what is previously possible, and
totally changes our process for designing quantum systems

Thanks!

